# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  قناة الشروق تبث لقاء السودان وتونس الودي

## نادرالداني

*تقوم قناة الشروق باذن الله بنقل مباراة السودان وتونس المقامة في مدينة الشارقة وعلى ملعبها الاساسي  وذلك في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء الغد الاثنين التاسع من يناير 2012 

نتمنى ان نشاهد مباراة طيبة بين الفريقين 

هذه المباراة سوف تعطي الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الضوء الاخضر لاختيار التشكيلة الاساسية 
كما انها ستوضح الاحتياطي المعتمد كما انها سوف تكون تجربة حقيقية ستظهر السلبيات والايجابيات للجهاز الفني والذي بدوره قطعا سيعمل على تلافيها وتقديم كل ما عنده من اجل الوصول الى تشكيلة النهائيات 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان
عشان السودان وبس لكن مازدا موازنات انا مامعاه
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*فووووووق فووووووووووووووق سودانا فوووووووووووووق 
*

----------

